# Amazon Prime Instant Video's Getting Time Warner Shows, Some Exclusively



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* Amazon Prime Instant Video's Getting Time Warner Shows, Some Exclusively*

Excerpt:

"Netflix may still be the go-to service when it comes to streaming video, but Amazon's doing all it can to make its Prime Instant Video an attractive deal for $80 a year. Today, Amazon announced that it has signed a deal with Warner Brothers to bring its shows to Prime, including an exclusive deal for Fringe and The West Wing."


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> * Amazon Prime Instant Video's Getting Time Warner Shows, Some Exclusively*
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> "Netflix may still be the go-to service when it comes to streaming video, but Amazon's doing all it can to make its Prime Instant Video an attractive deal for $80 a year. Today, Amazon announced that it has signed a deal with Warner Brothers to bring its shows to Prime, including an exclusive deal for Fringe and The West Wing."


I now can catch up on fringe


----------

